# Kupferkabel reicht nicht fuer PC aus?



## Knogle (13. Mai 2016)

Moin

Habe aktuell ein Netzteil am laufen, und wegen meiner PC Experimente habe ich ein Amperemeter hinter dem 8 Pin EPS Stecker am laufen
Die 4 Adern vom NT laufen zusammen in das Am


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



peremeter rein, und raus kommt ein 8mm^2 Kupfer Erdungskabel was dann in eine Wagoklemme geht 

Problem ist:
Manchmal geht das Amperemeter hoch auf 30A, aber mein Kupferkabel ist nur fuer 20A ausgelegt
Kann da was kaputt gehen oder so? Und was fuer Kabel kann ich benutzen damit das klappt?
Und warum kann das Netzteil ueber diese kleinen Kabel mit 0,5mm^2 30A transportieren?

MfG


----------



## Zwitschack (13. Mai 2016)

Keine Ahnung was du damit anstellen oder beweisen möchtest aber wegen der kurzzeitigen 30 Ampere brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen, da mit den 20 Ampere eine Dauerlast gemeint ist, welche ja an sich nicht gegeben ist und somit die 30 Ampere kurzzeitig aushält (es kommt nicht so schnell zu einer Erwärmung der Leitung). 

Aber was du messen möchtest bleibt mir schleierhaft, da die Mainboards auf eine Verteilung der Ströme ausgelegt sind und man somit an einer Stelle nie die gesamte Stromstärke erfassen kann (außer im Netzteil selbst, aber nicht anzuraten).


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Mai 2016)

Wann genau gehts denn auf 30A hoch? Das Amperemeter ist auch direkt für den Strom ausgelegt? D.h., der passende Shunt ist integriert?

An deiner Stelle würd ich mir einfach mit einem EPS-Stecker und einer Buchse einen ordentlichen Adapter bauen.

EDIT: 





M4gic schrieb:


> Bei den Stromspitzen die so ein Netzteil erzeugt sollte man lieber die  Finger davon lassen, sonst gehen ganz schnell deine Lichter aus
> Besonders wenn man keine Ahnung hat was man da eigentlich macht.



Ich muss dich einfach mal ärgern. 

Strom alleine bringt einen nicht um, denn es ist nur die Spannung, die ausschlaggebend ist. Z.B. kann eine Bleibatterie über 300A Strom liefern, jedoch ist noch keiner beim Anfassen der Pole gestorben.


----------



## Knogle (13. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich meine CPU auf 1,78V laufen lasse und alles bis aufs Maximum aufdrehe geht der Zeiger unter Last manchmal auf 30A bzw. auf Anschlag
Sonst ist das Ding unter Last maximal bei 15A
Aber wie schaffen die Litzenkabel diese Stromstaerken? Dann koennte ich ja auch ne Steckdose irgendwie an nem Litzenkabel mit 0,5mm^2 Querschnitt dranbauen oder nicht?


----------



## Zwitschack (13. Mai 2016)

setz dich mal mit dem Skin-Effekt auseinander, dann weißte warum. und 1,78V bei der CPU sollte zuviel sein.


----------



## flx23 (13. Mai 2016)

wie bereits erwähnt sind die 20A nur für Dauerbelastung als grenze zu sehen. der punkt ist der: über das kabel kannst du auch 100A jagen. es wird dann nur wärmer oder (bei ganz Größen strömen) verdampft 

als grundlage dazu ist ohmsche gestez zu nennen (R= U/I). auch dein Kabel hat einen Widerstand (sehr gering und mit einem multimeter nicht direkt messbar) bei 30A strom und einen widerstand von sagen wir mal 10mOhm ergibt sich am kabel ein Spannungsabfall von 300mV. 
daraus lässt sich nun die Verlustleistung des kabel berechnen P = U*I. in dem Beispiel fallen nun 9W am kabel ab. 

um einen sicheren betrieb gewährleisten zu können darf das kabel nicht zu warm werden (sonst schmilzt die isolierung oder es kommt zu brand). dazu kommt es wiederum auf den einbauort, umgrbungstemperatur... an(v.a. für hausinstalation interessant)

worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will ist: dein kabel kann laut hersteller anscheinend 20A dauerhaft. laufen über das kabel jedoch nur 15A dauerhaft und es sind immer mal wieder 30A spitzen drauf ist das kein Problem. 


zum Thema "Achtung mit dem strom" kann ich dir noch sagen das es ungefährlich ist wenn du hinter dem Netzteil arbeitest da es sich um schutzkleinspannung handelt die galvanisch getrennt ist. sobald du aber an das Netzteil ran gehst gilt es Vorsicht zu sein, evtl. einen trenntrafo zu benutzen oder es bleiben zu lassen!


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine CPU auf 1,78V laufen lasse und alles bis aufs Maximum aufdrehe geht der Zeiger unter Last manchmal auf 30A bzw. auf Anschlag



Wow, 360W Spitze Verbrauch.



Knogle schrieb:


> Aber wie schaffen die Litzenkabel diese Stromstaerken? Dann koennte ich ja auch ne Steckdose irgendwie an nem Litzenkabel mit 0,5mm^2 Querschnitt dranbauen oder nicht?



Es kommt immer auf die Länge und den Übergangswiderstand der Kontaktstellen an. Wenn man die Stromdichte in Kupferbahnen des CPU-Trägers herzu nimmt, dann ist das im Kabel absolut lächerlich.



Zwitschack schrieb:


> setz dich mal mit dem Skin-Effekt auseinander,  dann weißte warum. und 1,78V bei der CPU sollte zuviel sein.



Was? Irgendwie Blödsinn, wie ich finde. Der Skin-Effekt hat nur bei Wechselspannung und hohen Frequenzen Wirkung aber doch nicht bei Gleichspannung.


----------



## Knogle (13. Mai 2016)

Was mir auffällt
Die Stelle wo ich mein Kupferkabel in den CPU Stecker gesteckt habe, die wird manchmal extremst heiss
Ist das normal?


----------



## flx23 (13. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt
> Die Stelle wo ich mein Kupferkabel in den CPU Stecker gesteckt habe, die wird manchmal extremst heiss
> Ist das normal?



das ist besagter Überganswiderstand  
das schlimmste was passieren kann ist das dir der stecker zamschmort. (abgesehen das die cpu die 1,78 V auch nixht ewig mitmacht)




bschicht86 schrieb:


> Es kommt immer auf die Länge und den Übergangswiderstand der Kontaktstellen an. Wenn man die Stromdichte in Kupferbahnen des CPU-Trägers herzu nimmt, dann ist das im Kabel absolut lächerlich.
> .



deshalb wird die cpu auch gekühlt und das kabel nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Strom alleine bringt einen nicht um, denn es ist nur die Spannung, die ausschlaggebend ist. Z.B. kann eine Bleibatterie über 300A Strom liefern, jedoch ist noch keiner beim Anfassen der Pole gestorben.



Bevor sich jetzt Leute umbringen sollte klargestellt werden auch wenns OT ist: Es ist genau andersherum!

Stromfluss durch den menschlichen Körper ist tödlich bereits bei wenigen Milliampere (ich hab die Zahlen nicht genau im Kopf aber 0,1 A legen dich sicher aufs Brett).
Spannung dagegen ist wenn die Stromstärke sehr gering ist völlig wurscht (wenn du eine gescheuert bekommt im Polyesterpulli anner Türklinke sind das 10.000V und mehr), denn Spannung ist nur eine Potentialdifferenz. Wenn du vor nem Wasserturm stehst tut das auch nicht weh, erst wenn das Wasser spontan über dich fließt...

Dass eine Batterie 300A liefern kann und ungefährlich ist liegt daran, dass sie eine so geringe Spannung hat, dass der Stromfluss in deinem Körper nahe Null ist. Eine 12V-Batterie kann zwar an einem 0,1 Ohm Widerstand (Schraubendreher drüberlegen) ihre 100+A durchpumpen und den Schraubendreher zum glühen bringen, wenn du die Pole anfasst fließt durch sich aber kein nennenswerter Strom da dein eigener Widerstand im Kiloohm-Bereich liegt - deswegen ist das ungefährlich.
Anders gesagt die Batterie hat sehr viel Energie, kann die aber nicht durch dich "durchdrücken" weil die Spannung so gering ist.

Die 10.000V an statischer Aufladung sind das gegenteil, die Spannung würde locker reichen um dich in die Jagdgründe zu schicken, die Stromstärke ist aber einfach nicht da (sprich die Ladungsmenge die verschoben wird ist winzig) um gefährlich zu sein. Wenn du da "eine gescheuert" bekommst bei den sagen wir 10.000V fließt durch dich zwar ein sehr hoher Strom, das aber nur vielleicht eine Nanosekunde lang bis die Ladungsdifferenz ausgeglichen ist und das ist wiederum ungefährlich (aber bemerkbar wie du sicher schon mal erlebt hast).
Wäre hinter den 10.000V eine Apparatur die beliebig Ladung nachschieben kann (etwa wenn du im örtlichen Umspannwerk an einen 10KV-Kontakt fasst) wäre der große Stromfluss über eine längere Zeitdauer gegeben und grillt dich wie ein Hähnchen. Wohlgemerkt der Stromfluss, nicht die Spannung.


----------



## bschicht86 (13. Mai 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...



Das meinte ich ja auch, nur nicht so ausführlich. 

Deshalb ist der verfügbare Strom bei so niedriger Spannung auch völlig irrelevant, es sei denn, man schliesst die Batteriepole direkt an die Blutbahn an. 

Übrigens war meine Antwort auf den Kommentar, dass man von 30A bei 12V gekillt werden kann (=Blödsinn). Was 30A bei 230V oder mehr anstellen, kann ich mir aber auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## flx23 (13. Mai 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du da "eine gescheuert" bekommst bei den sagen wir 10.000V fließt durch dich zwar ein sehr hoher Strom, das aber nur vielleicht eine Nanosekunde lang bis die Ladungsdifferenz ausgeglichen ist und das ist wiederum ungefährlich (aber bemerkbar wie du sicher schon mal erlebt hast).



deine Erklärung ist echt gut und richtig bis auf diesen punkt. 
bei einer statischen Ladung (wie z.b. dein beispiel mit pulli ausziehen) fließt kein großer strom da kaum ladung vorhanden ist.

und tödlich kann es ab 30mA werden (deswegen ist der FI (Fehlerstrom) schalter in jedem sicherungskasten auch ein 30mA Typ (außer bei alten Häusern))


http://mod.chemieonline.de/upsidedown/koerperstrom.jpg


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Mai 2016)

Hier hätte ich mal ein Bild von meinem Adapter, den ich zum Messen nehm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genommen habe ich einfach die EPS-Buchse und die 24er ATX-Buchse eines kaputten Mainboards. Warum die ATX? Weil in die ATX-Leiste der EPS-Stecker 3x perfekt hinein passt.  
So hab ich nicht nur einen Meßadapter, sondern auch gleich ein Verteilerblock, falls ein Test-Mainboard doch mal 2 EPS braucht.

Ist zwar immer noch durch die dünnen Meßleitungen meines Meßgeräts limitiert, aberich denke, man könnte das auch noch via Shunt optimieren.


----------

